# question about "bear claw" spruce



## phinds (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a question about "bear claw" spruce. Because I'll be asking the question in some emails, I've made a web page to show the pics that back up the question. 

If you have, or have ever seen up close and personal, any "bear claw" spruce, I'd appreciate it if you would take a look:

http://www.phinds.com/spruce_question/
.
.
.


----------

